# Fuji and Panasonic have developed Organic CMOS sensor with increased DR



## bchernicoff (Jun 14, 2013)

They claim it offers:

Industry's highest dynamic range
1.2 times higher sensitivity than conventional sensors
Captures much wider angle of light at each photosite

http://www.fujifilm.com/news/n130611.html

Maybe they have a surprise for us in the next gen Fuji X camera.


----------



## RGF (Jun 14, 2013)

Could be a nice incremental improvement


----------



## bycostello (Jun 14, 2013)

looks awsome


----------



## Click (Jun 14, 2013)

Interesting


----------



## CarlTN (Jun 14, 2013)

If they start making full frame sensors and bodies, they might be seriously onto something. Fuji, in particular, need to produce one. If they could make one with looks and ergo similar to Voigtlander's Bessa film body, that would be nice.


----------

